# Tank size for one RBP



## TomBo (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm new to fish/aquariums and I want to get myself one Red Belly Piranha. I visit this site every day and get alot of valuable information from it, some people say that 30 gal. tank is good enough. I want some more opinions...

I'am aware that the RBP can reach about 12" in length, and I would like to purchase a tank that will be with it for life.


----------



## mypiranhas (Dec 28, 2004)

One of the cool things about red bellies is that they are social animals and you can keep them in groups. I only have three young 6 to 8 inch reds in a 75 gallon but it's the competition and interaction that's most entertaining. reds do grow very fast. although they say they rarely reach 12 inches in home aquarium


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

35g would be fine for 1 rbp.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

If you're going to get ONE piranha, I'd get a nice Rhom. I personally tend to believe that RBP's are more of a shoaling piranha and would keep them in groups of 3+.

Just my opinion however









Pac


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

If you get just one red belly, you will be disappointed. Most likely (unless you are really lucky) you'll end up with a scared, skittish piranha that tries to hide all the time. If you get 3, you'll be much happier because they will be more active and fun to watch. A 55 is ok for 3 red bellies, a 75 is better.


----------



## TomBo (Dec 30, 2004)

So in other words, getting just one RBP is just a bad idea. 
I've seen them alone in pet stores and tend to see them as "boring" since they just sit there in a corner.

I figure its either one RBP or some African Cichlids...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

TomBo said:


> So in other words, getting just one RBP is just a bad idea.
> I've seen them alone in pet stores and tend to see them as "boring" since they just sit there in a corner.
> 
> I figure its either one RBP or some African Cichlids...
> [snapback]822074[/snapback]​


How bout a spilo?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

All the people on this site that I've heard from that had one red belly piranha by themselves in the tank actually reported that their fish was interactive and very interested in what was going on outside the tank and their owners. Where are you guys getting your info from exactly?

A 30 gallon would likely be good for the fish for life.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

To answer your question, yes it would probally work.


----------



## got-fish? (Dec 30, 2004)

dude if you think 1 in a 30 g is cool, try putting 5 into a 55. Much cooler!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

put at least 2 together and look how amazing they are. If u decide u only want one, ill take it off your hands


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

I think it is always best to picture the fuly grown fish in your head, inside the tank. Enough room for a 10inch say fish to turn round and swim about a bit. Its a long time for any P to get to full grown size, things may change in that time. You may move house etc... buy a bigger tank say, who knows.

I prefer keeping solitary fish, I can't do with the bickering between them and the wounds. I also plan on getting a single Pygo, probably not a red, and I will house him in about a 40 I reckon and see how it goes from there. I plan on getting a real baby though, coin size!


----------



## TomBo (Dec 30, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> All the people on this site that I've heard from that had one red belly piranha by themselves in the tank actually reported that their fish was interactive and very interested in what was going on outside the tank and their owners. Where are you guys getting your info from exactly?
> 
> A 30 gallon would likely be good for the fish for life.


I only want one since thats all I can handle at the moment. I guess people have mixed reactions about their Piranha either it being alone or in a group. But I would rather have a more active fish that moves around from one side of the tank to the other than one that just sits in a corner and waits for dinner.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

TomBo said:


> I only want one since thats all I can handle at the moment. I guess people have mixed reactions about their Piranha either it being alone or in a group. But I would rather have a more active fish that moves around from one side of the tank to the other than one that just sits in a corner and waits for dinner.
> [snapback]822639[/snapback]​


It will probably do that for a while. If you want something more active, maybe try cichlids? or a piranha+a couple little fish to make him swim more. I still would go with Spilo, its more of a solitary piranha and wont miss other piranhas too much.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey, if you want 1 red belly go for it. Had one myself back in the early 80's and fed him only twice a month once he turned into an adult. He was one mean mofo. Too bad I didn't understand water chemistry back then. Too bad this site wasn't around...3 in a 75 gallon would work for a long time. If you decide on 1 I would throw him in a 55.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i would get a 55g tankand get 3 rbp. i think that u will be more than happy with them


----------



## TomBo (Dec 30, 2004)

Does anyone else have opinions on this?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

get 3-4 in a 55-60 gallon much more fun to watch.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm no expert but isn't this like putting an oscar in a 30g for life?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> All the people on this site that I've heard from that had one red belly piranha by themselves in the tank actually reported that their fish was interactive and very interested in what was going on outside the tank and their owners. Where are you guys getting your info from exactly?
> 
> A 30 gallon would likely be good for the fish for life.
> [snapback]822150[/snapback]​


^^^^^agree

Several years ago I had a single rpb in a 55 gallon. He had an amazing personality... I never seen a piranha like that. To compare it, I would say he acted like a goldfish. Everytime he saw me he would swim like crazy and looked excited to be feed. He would swim to the top and wait for me to throw something in..

I sold him when he was 8 inches long. It worked out for me. If you want to do it..... go for it..
On the other hand, currently I have 6 in a 125 gallon and the shoal together and attack, hunt and everything. It is super cool to watch..

Good luck in whatever you do..


----------

